# Ryanair's new transatlantic business class perks



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

Beat that Richard Branson! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

That was hilarious.


----------



## Francisco D'Anconia (Apr 18, 2007)

Bishop of Briggs said:


> Beat that Richard Branson! :icon_smile_big:


I want to more about the appearance of the crew before I buy my business class ticket. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

*Prepare for take off!*



Francisco D'Anconia said:


> I want to more about the appearance of the crew before I buy my business class ticket. :icon_smile_wink:


Do you, really?

Have you seen the _Girls of Ryanair _Calendar?










The Daily Mail investigates further... https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-494403/Ryanair-cabin-crew-girls-strip-charity-calendar.html


----------

